# Is this a moult?



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello guys 
Recently I noticed that rocky has some weird looking feathers on his face , I see some feathers on the bottom of the cage but not as much as I see when I know it's a moult ..
Also he seems more sleepy :/ I really hope it's just a moult but I took a picture of his face area , what do you think ?








Are those black spots new pin feathers ?
I gave him egg the other day..I don't know ..
Thanks guys !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

It looks like moult to me! Those black dots are new feathers breaking through. My budgies also sleep and eat more when moulting! Also, he sleeps with one foot up - everyone always told me that's a good sign because sick birds don't do that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, he is beginning to moult.

The egg food will be extra good for him during this time. :thumbsup:*


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks ! I am calm now


----------

